# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  ساخت ستاپ بدون DotNetFramework

## kahrizak

سلام دوستان
آیا راه حلی هست برای 
ساخت ستاپ بدون دات نت فریم ورک؟
چون حجم برنامم خیلی بالا میبره :افسرده:

----------


## ROSTAM2

بسته Dot Net FrameWork رو جدا گانه استفاده کن نیاز حتمی به الحاق به بسته نرم افزار نیست

----------

